# InstallShield/Windows Installer not working.



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

OK, I have just recently [read: 1 day ago] ran into this problem and it is making me absolutely miserable and I have no clue what is causing it: :4-dontkno :sigh:

Installshield/Windows Installer simply does not work. I don't receive any error messages, I don't get a pop up, the programs simply refuse to install or uninstall. The progress bar will start out at the very corner and it won't budge. I left the installer for twenty minutes only for it to remain in that state. I had no choice but to go into Task Manager and end the process for the Installer. Please, please, please help me out. I am in a dire situation where I am unable to install or uninstall any programs that rely on InstallShield (and that's most of them). 

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try running a repair from your install or recovery disc


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

Um, could you please elaborate? Where may I find this recovery disc? My computer's OS was already installed when I bought it.


----------



## Clankfan (Jul 26, 2010)

*Try this*

You probably don't have one. See  How to get the Repair Your Computer section of the Vista/7 disc to see how to get a repair disc.


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah, thanks. How can I repair InstallShield using that disc? Sorry for all the questions, I don't normally do this. :sigh:


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

P.S. how am I even supposed to get this thing to work?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi info here http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html link for other info http://cybernetnews.com/vista-recovery-disc/


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, ok, that's great, but what exactly am I supposed to do to repair InstallShield? As far as I'm concerned, InstallShield is just a program that's bundled with PCs. How will this fix it?


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry could not get back to you lastnight had to pick up my son,did you get it sorted


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

It's no problem, but I'm still not sure how this will fix the problem. Can you please go step-by-step?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi running a start up repair may fix the issue from what i can find out this is the recommended step there are others here http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/de482418-27e4-45e8-bcb5-767e97cffd52 you loose nothing by trying the repair


----------



## enemycamp (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, I'll give it a go.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please continue to follow-up on advice by *joeten*

General info --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555175

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you JC


----------

